# Did anyone on here buy the Stanley chisels on eBay?



## MickCheese (14 Dec 2011)

I like eBay but it does seem to have it's fair share of people getting carried away.

An auction for, admittedly, a full set of Stanley 5001's has just ended with someone paying £103.

Stanley chisels on eBay

I have several of these chisels and I do rate them but £103? I am stunned.

Am I missing something?

Mick


----------



## No skills (14 Dec 2011)

Wow, I was watching them but forgot about it. Surely the price of these is best part of the way to some new quality chisels?

Too much xmas cheers too early perhaps..


----------



## Alf (14 Dec 2011)

Well... That's... Um, er... I must be missing it too. I have no idea. But if someone's happy then, well... good?


----------



## Jacob (14 Dec 2011)

A bit pricey yes. I guess more people have realised that Stanley 5001s are very good chisels, even though they were really unfashionable only a few years ago.
Still a fraction of the price of LN bevel edges, so pretty good value nevertheless!
I expect someone will waste a few days replacing the handles with home made ones, reducing their value to zero at a stroke!


----------



## No skills (14 Dec 2011)

Alf":10u88i57 said:


> But if someone's happy then, well... good?



Yes the person selling them is very happy.


----------



## awkwood (14 Dec 2011)

They are very good quality chisels and were expensive when new, and they havent made them since the early 80's
I was intrested in them as i would like a good 1/8" and 1 1/4" chisel to complete my set
Sadly they made more than i was willing to pay, but if they are in very good condition £12.90 each isnt that dear compared to new price.


----------



## studders (14 Dec 2011)

Jacob":cfdocl86 said:


> I expect someone will waste a few days replacing the handles with home made ones, reducing their value to zero at a stroke!


So what? Their Chisels, their time, their choice.


----------



## GazPal (14 Dec 2011)

Jacob":2tgou6qb said:


> A bit pricey yes. I guess more people have realised that Stanley 5001s are very good chisels, even though they were really unfashionable only a few years ago.
> Still a fraction of the price of LN bevel edges, so pretty good value nevertheless!
> *I expect someone will waste a few days replacing the handles with home made ones, reducing their value to zero at a stroke!*



Very true and a bit of a pointless exercise in re-handling unless they're damaged beyond repair.

Weren't both 5001's and 5002's the same steel, etc., but with the 5001's having polished backs? I seem to recall this from reading up in a few tool catalogues when I had to choose between the two types back in the early 70's. The polished back soon blemishes (As witnessed in my father's set of 5001's) and the saving I made from buying 5002's meant I could more readily afford complete sets in both bevel edge and firmers. I still have most of my 5002's now and they're still going strong.


----------



## Lowlife (14 Dec 2011)

I used to have a set of six of those chisels, given to me as part of my toolkit when I started my apprenticeship, they were good chisels but somehow I've mislaid a few over the years, I still have two or three left that I use at work, useful when I need a chisel that I can clout without worrying if the handle will split. I never really thought they might be worth much though.


----------



## jimi43 (14 Dec 2011)

studders":1pxqot98 said:


> Jacob":1pxqot98 said:
> 
> 
> > I expect someone will waste a few days replacing the handles with home made ones, reducing their value to zero at a stroke!
> ...



Absolutely!

I fail to see how other people feel that they want to control other people's choice in life...rather sad isn't it! :roll: 

Jim


----------



## woodbloke (15 Dec 2011)

jimi43":910mhq6h said:


> studders":910mhq6h said:
> 
> 
> > Jacob":910mhq6h said:
> ...


Agreed Jim, very sad. I used to have a set of those things...horrible, nasty plastic handles. I got rid of them quite soon after I got them and bought some boxwood handled Marples ones instead - Rob


----------



## bugbear (15 Dec 2011)

MickCheese":cp71we6y said:


> I like eBay but it does seem to have it's fair share of people getting carried away.
> 
> An auction for, admittedly, a full set of Stanley 5001's has just ended with someone paying £103.
> 
> ...



It's called auction fever.

BugBear


----------



## Alf (15 Dec 2011)

awkwood":131049lb said:


> I was intrested in them as i would like a good 1/8" and 1 1/4" chisel to complete my set


I think that's probably the explanation (with the addition of auction fever); usually the sizes at the extreme ends of the range are the scarce ones in all chisel types. Some would have to believe this is only of issue to collectors, but users are often the worst for wanting to complete the set. Collectors just buy a complete set in the first place.  

Talking of collector behaviour; look at Jacob - he's hung up on keeping them "original" in order to retain the value, rather than alter the tool to suit the requirements of the end user. See what happens when you quote him, chaps? I have to read these ghastly revelations. Tsk. [-X


----------



## Max Power (15 Dec 2011)

Bit pricey, but good set of very good chisels and way better than anything new in that price bracket.
More suited to someone whos main interest is woodwork though, rather than the "having the latest bling gizmo will make me a better woodworker" type :mrgreen:


----------



## Allylearm (15 Dec 2011)

Nice chisel I have some from the 70's. Well the market pays what it can afford, along with the full set is it too dear. Well not to the buyer it seems. They should clean up nice and good example of a worked set.


----------



## awkwood (15 Dec 2011)

I was going to buy them to use. I have a few of them of different size and i use them mostly in the workshop, but they are good to use for sitework too, where boxwood handled chisels soon get damaged. I would buy any brand that holds an edge as well as the 5001. Old marples blue chip or splitproof are a good general purpose chisel, i use splitproof ones from the 80's for day to day site work and rate them highly, but i have a 1 1/4" splitproof that i bought new last year and its just numb.
The plastic handles on 5001's are not as good looking as wooden handles, but great for my purpose.

These would of been nice for those who like wooden handles and similar money
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/marples-chise ... 27c118d6bd


----------



## Mike Wingate (16 Dec 2011)

My set of 6 only goes up to 1". I have a 1 1/2" blue handled one. These I have had since the late 60's. They are quality chisels.


----------



## Dangermouse (16 Dec 2011)

Jacob":1uzw3gp4 said:


> A bit pricey yes. I guess more people have realised that Stanley 5001s are very good chisels, even though they were really unfashionable only a few years ago.
> Still a fraction of the price of LN bevel edges, so pretty good value nevertheless!
> I expect someone will waste a few days replacing the handles with home made ones, reducing their value to zero at a stroke!



Yes i would deff get rid of those disgusting horrid plastic yuk and replace them with some good wooden ones and I wouldn't sell them to you anyway ! :mrgreen: :deer :deer :deer :deer


----------



## Jacob (16 Dec 2011)

:lol: 
Yah boo- wouldn't want them anyway so there!


----------



## Dangermouse (16 Dec 2011)

:deer :deer :deer :deer :deer 
Oh sorry  tell you what , if I get any soon, i'll send you the handles for Xmas. :ho2 :deer :deer :deer :deer :deer


----------



## Evergreen (16 Dec 2011)

awkwood":2ezbk325 said:


> I was intrested in them as i would like a good 1/8" and 1 1/4" chisel to complete my set



PM sent


----------



## Benchwayze (17 Dec 2011)

Stanley Chisels? I have a couple of their bevel-edged ones. 2" and 1/8". Nothing to write home about, but they have lasted well. But at that eBay price? No way.
As for eBay itself, not unless I am desperate; as I was for a Windows XP motherboard, which I couldn't source anywhere else. (Yes , it does function btw; after some fiddling about.)

I am with Rob on the Marples chisels. Boxwood handles are nice, but they sometimes split. Which reminds me I have a couple that really do need new handles. I think I'll go for ash as I have some 75 mm square lying about.  

Regards 
John :ho2


----------



## woodbloke (17 Dec 2011)

Benchwayze":2w5m4582 said:


> I am with Rob on the Marples chisels. Boxwood handles are nice, but they sometimes split. Which reminds me I have a couple that really do need new handles. I think I'll go for ash as I have some 75 mm square lying about.
> 
> Regards
> John :ho2


Those Marples chisels were really nice. That was in the days when they did actually make their handles from boxwood...alas no more, but Ray Isles still offer chisels with London pattern octagonal handle - Rob


----------



## Benchwayze (17 Dec 2011)

woodbloke":3scpa89p said:


> Benchwayze":3scpa89p said:
> 
> 
> > I am with Rob on the Marples chisels. Boxwood handles are nice, but they sometimes split. Which reminds me I have a couple that really do need new handles. I think I'll go for ash as I have some 75 mm square lying about.
> ...



Rob, 
My search doesn't come up with a site for Ray Isles. Have you a link please? 
Cheers.

John :ho2


----------



## MickCheese (17 Dec 2011)

Is this it?

http://www.oldtoolstore.com/

Mick


----------



## dunbarhamlin (17 Dec 2011)

Yes 'tis - but Ray is Old School - so better 'phone rather than email.


----------



## Max Power (17 Dec 2011)

Better to correspond by pigeon post as he'll keep you on the phone forever :shock: , top bloke though (hammer) 
think I'll give my nephew his number, he's allways got free minutes to use up :mrgreen:


----------



## dunbarhamlin (17 Dec 2011)

:lol: I very nearly put the same, Alan - actually backspaced. Always glean some morsel of insight from Ray, so think it's well worth charging up the phone battery first.

John - it's Iles not Isles - as in eldest son of Ashley Iles (whose eponymous business, home of AI bench chisels, carving and turning tools is now run by Ray's siblings Tony and Barry)


----------



## Harbo (17 Dec 2011)

Ray used to sell replacement boxwood handles too.

Rod


----------

